# App issues



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Just bought a Google Pixel XL and the app won't navigate it just keeps crashing. Is there a setting on the Pixel to make it work or does the app not work on that phone. I can do everything but navigate


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

try to check the app for an update, see if you get something 8074 or greater and it's fixed
if you're stuck in 8072 then you can do this work around


> I did some research on Oreo and found a work around though...
> 
> It has to do with the way Oreo handles notifications, limits background activity, and allocates ram. When the navigation in the app throws a persistent notification up in the bar (turn by turn) it overloads and Android closes the app.
> 
> Easy fix for now: Settings --> Apps and notifications --> App info --> Flex App --> App notifications --> toggle app notifications off


----------

